# Can you have one itunes account with content from both US & Canada Itunes stores?



## dhalver_xeno (Oct 11, 2007)

*Can you have one itunes account with content from both US & Canada Itunes stores?*

There's an option in iTunes in the user's account to switch countries. If you switch to the US stores it asks you to set up an account with a US credit card, etc. If I were to have both a valid Canadian and US account under the same itunes account name, would I be able to mix both US and Canadian store content onto the same device (iPod, iPhone, iPad) at the same time?

I'm specifically thinking of the iPad. I looked at some iPad apps, tried to download one, and got a message that the app wasn't available in my country. What I am wondering is if I were to use my iTunes account in "US mode" and then downloaded the apps onto the iPad, would I still be able to load the apps I paid for in the Canadian store onto the same iPad at the same time.

My concern is that the apps would only sync when I'm in the right country mode... meaning the Canadian apps I purchased would only sync with my device when my itunes account is in the Canadian store and vice a versa.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Short answer, *YES*.

Longer answer, with some things you should know, here.


----------



## software (Apr 2, 2010)

I don't see why not really


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Sure! I've got songs from early 2004 from the US iTunes Store that's still mixed in with my CDN iTunes Store stuff.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

I do this. Works well except you sometimes need to sign on to a particular country's iTunes Store to access updates (which is perfectly reasonable). iTunes allows you to sync content from your library, regardless of source. iPhones, iPods and iPads are not restricted in terms of their content syncing, instead they are restricted by being limited to syncing to one source device (i.e. one computer). If you plug into a different computer (even if it has the same iTunes account), you'll be prompted to erase and reload the content from that machine. At least that's how it seems to work for me.....


----------

